# No idea?!



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Well af was meant to come today, it started early this afternoon and has now stopped? I still have a stomach ache, so im hoping it will start soon, but I knew it was going to be a pain this month cos I want it to arrive on time.

URGH


----------



## endometriosislass (Apr 10, 2006)

Its just typical isnt it hun
AF AF AF
I hope she shows her face again today for u if not very soon,Its alwasy the case she comes wen we dont want her but doesnt come wen we need her she well and truely a bugger,Always seem to play with our head wen its the last thing we need.

Goodluck love kelly


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Ah Kate

Blummin sods law I say,really hope it comes soon (how mad does that sound eh!!)

Kelly x


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Ha!!! Its arrived! A bit of complaining on here and she got the message!!! Starting pill tomorrow! YAY!

Wonder how long I will be on it for, as I have been matched for the last 2 weeks!

Cant believe we actually getting somewhere now!

xxx


----------

